# • swell.gr • BMW Z4 E85 Nanolex Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello!

Few days ago, at Swell Detail Store, we had the opportunity of working on one more roadster.
The new owner of this BMW Z4, wanted to get the car back it its former glory, so he brought it to us for a full detail.

We started with the interior.


























The plastic surfaces were cleaned with ValetPro Interior Cleaner and the dressed using Autofinesse Spritz.
The leather surfaces got cleaned and fed using Leatherique Rejuvenator Oil & Pristine clean.
The carpets got washed with ValetPro Interior Cleaner, and rinsed using the extraction vac.
The door seals looked dry and tired, so they got dressed using AF Revive.
After the interior was fully dry, the O3 Generator was used to ensure that there would be no bad smells returning in the interior.










































Now the exterior. The car was covered with heavy swirling, and some panels had some RDS.
In the pictures that follow, you can see the car's condition as we received it:


































































First we removed contaminants from the painted surfaces using BH Medium clay and then it was time to take measurements using the PTG.


































To bring that shine back to this car, we had to use Menzerna FG 400 with a cutting pad, and some harder to clean up parts, were treated with the same polish and a wool pad.
For the jeweling process we relied on the Menzerna SF4000 in conjunction with a polishing pad.
A few 50/50 shots during the polishing process:










































































And a few before and after shots (prior to refinement):
























































































































The glass panels were cleaned using Nanolex Glass Polish and the windshield was sealed using Nanolex Ultra.
The alloys got cleaned, polished and then sealed with Nanolex Spray Sealant.
The tires were dressed with Zaino Z16 and the trim parts with AutoFinesse Revive.
The tail pipes got polished and protected using the Britemax Twins. 
Finally the soft top got sealed using Nanolex Premium Convertible Top Sealant.

The choice of sealants was made by the owner, and since the car will be spending a long time on the streets he wanted something quite durable.
Therefore, the painted surfaces got two wipedowns with Nanolex Paint Cleaner Premium and then we applied Nanolex ULTRA Paint & Alloy Sealant which gave the desired protection and added quite a bit of gloss and depth to the black BMW.



















You can see some shots of the finished article below:


































































































































And some pictures outside the unit:


































































Thank you for reading this.
I wish you all a happy new year!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

This Ζ4 is really cracking!!! Bravo! :devil:
Used to be rather tired but you turned her into a gem! :argie: :argie: :argie:

Nanolex was a great choice for the sealing part, turned the bimmer into a proper mirror!! :thumb:

Seen it up close and personal, it's much better than a new one! :doublesho


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work and beautifull car:thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Top job  

I did one Z recently and harder is the long bonneh that never ends


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks very nice..great work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always buddy :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Mike:thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

What a job to a so nice car!!!
It s really wonderful
Next time that you ll have a Z4 Mike , please give me a call..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great correction Mike and very nice slick finish


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning turnround Mike


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

love reading ur write up's from over the sea. 

great job, now back to life like it should be.

callum


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Cracking work Mike


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Top work, love its result!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Another excellent job! Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Black Beauty on SWELL store..... Great Job Mike....


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done (as always) :thumb:


----------



## User2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Really like the color, it's so much more then "just black". The detail turned out great, good job guys!


----------

